# Ein paar allgemeine Fragen zu Java



## Dudo (12. Jan 2013)

Hi Leute

was waren eigentlich die Gründe für die Entstehung von Java?
Wollte man damit erreichen, dass mit Java programmierte Anwendungen auf allen Plattformen laufen also Mac Linux Unix Windows?
War Java die erste Programmiersprache mit der erreicht wurde, dass eine Anwendung überall lauffähig ist?
Viele Grüße!


----------



## L-ectron-X (12. Jan 2013)

Willst du dir es hier mit einer Hausaufgabe leicht machen?
Wie wär's mit Internet-Recherche?


----------



## gst (12. Jan 2013)

Let me google that for you


----------



## Dudo (12. Jan 2013)

Hätte ich die Zeit dazu hätte ich das getan.
zwei ja`s oder nein würden die Sache beantworten.
Ist das so schwer oder wie?


----------



## gst (12. Jan 2013)

Kein Problem: ja, ja, nein, nein

2 Jas und 2 Neins, wie gewünscht ;-)


----------



## Marcinek (12. Jan 2013)

Selbst wenn wir hier einen Auschnitt aus einem beliebigen Java-Buch posten würde, als Quelle könntest du es ehh nicht in deiner Arbeit angeben.

Du benötigst mehr Eigeninitiative ==> Ein paar gezielte Google Querys und da steht es.


----------



## Dudo (12. Jan 2013)

ich hab da schon ein paar querrys eingegeben, aber keine zufriedenstellenden ergebnisse erhalten.
vielleicht kannst du ja mal einen vorschlagen, damit google auch korrekte treffer ausgibt.


----------



## Marcinek (12. Jan 2013)

"Warum wurde java entwickelt"


----------



## TimoNeon (12. Jan 2013)

Also z.B. Die Standard libs von c(++) laufen meines Wissens/ Testens auf Windoof und Mac. Auf Linux müssten sie auch laufen.. Aber das weis ich nicht


----------



## Spacerat (13. Jan 2013)

Nee, die Portabilität war bei der Entwicklung von Java zunächst nur zweitrangig. Vordergründig entwickelte man Java nur für dynamische Webinhalte. Vor der Geburtsstunde von Java, war an so etwas noch gar nicht zu denken, geschweige denn an Portabilität, obwohl man schon seit 1993 drüber nachdachte. Und weil Java und JavaScript so ungefähr zum selben Zeitpunkt erschien (Ich persönlich, weis nicht mal, was zuerst da war, nur das beides seit 1995 erhältlich ist), kommt es bis heute immer noch zu Verwechslungen.
Warum denkst du, sind das AWT und Dinge, die darauf aufbauen so gnadenlos verpfuscht? Z.B. Methoden mit festgelegten Parametertypen, wo ein Interface von vorne herein besser gewesen wär (z.B. "<Container>.add(Component comp)". Beruht alles auf der Tatsache, dass man es damals nicht anders brauchte.
Warum heutzutage PHP statt Java vorherrscht, ist genau so unverständlich, wie das aussterben der Amiga-Technologie statt der PC-Technologie. Menschen lieben "Schrott", evtl. ist das der Grund.


----------



## deetee (13. Jan 2013)

@Spacerat
Warum ist das so unverständlich, dass PHP in der Webentwicklung so stark verbreitet ist? Wir haben im Unternehmen 3 Technolgiebereiche: .NET, Java und PHP. Alle haben ihre speziellen Vorteile, und dabei sollte man nicht nur die technischen Unterschiede mit der Entwicklerbrille betrachten, sondern das große Ganze.


----------



## Landei (13. Jan 2013)

PHP ist einfach nur böse: www.phpwtf.org


----------



## deetee (13. Jan 2013)

Mit der rein technischen Brille mag PHP böse aussehen. Meine Erfahrung ist die, dass PHP seit Version 5 immer besser wird, wie auch Java mit 1.5 einen großen Schritt gemacht hat.

Auf dieser Seite werden auch einfach nur Dinge aufgezeigt, die vielleicht ein Java Entwickler machen würde, aber ein PHP Entwickler vermeiden würde. Das bedeutet, je besser du PHP kennst, desto besser kannst du deine Anwendung damit schreiben.

In Java ist es das selbe. Man muss hier und da die Details kennen, um Fehlverhalten zu vermeiden.


----------



## Spacerat (13. Jan 2013)

deetee hat gesagt.:


> ... und dabei sollte man nicht nur die technischen Unterschiede mit der Entwicklerbrille betrachten, sondern das große Ganze.


Wie Landei schon sagt, oder wenn ich mal ein weiteres Forenmitglied zitieren darf:


> PHP ist die Ansammlung aller bisher in der Entwicklung anderer Programmiersprachen gemachter Fehler.


Und genau diese Krankheit beherrscht das Netz? Die Entwicklerseite ist klar, aber was wäre denn von Nutzerseite her an PHP besser als an Java oder C#? Liegt's evtl. doch nur an der administrativen Seite, das PHP so verbreitet ist, weil Servlet-Container in der Regel 'ne eigene Rechteverwaltung mitbringen, mit der Confixx oder Plesk nichts anfangen kann? Läge es dann nicht etwa an diesen Admins, die ihre Server ohne diese Tools gar nicht mehr konfigurieren können und obendrein noch nie etwas von cPanel oder Collax gehört haben? Evtl. sind die letzten beiden den heutigen Admins ja auch zu schwierig in der Handhabung geworden, aber dann würde ich gern' wissen, warum man für einen solchen Job Informatik studiert haben muss.

PHP selbst mag ja immer besser werden, aber solange PHP-Entwickler diese Verbesserungen nur zweitrangig nutzen, ist's auch egal. Denke mal nicht, dass die Kerne von OS-Commerce, VBB, VBCMS, WoltLab usw. von heut' auf morgen umgeschrieben werden, weil das wäre ja zu umständlich.

Kurz gesagt, PHP bleibt das, was es bisher war... schlicht und ergreifend "Schrott".
[EDIT]Okay... Java hatte auch mal mit seinem Ruf zu kämpfen, aber was solls. Java wurde lt. Internetrecherche deswegen wohl auch eigentlich nie für's Web konzipiert, sondern sollte ursprünglich Kaffemaschinen und Mikrowellen steuern. Als wenn man in solchen Geräten jemals ein AWT benötigt hätte. :lol:[/EDIT]


----------



## deetee (13. Jan 2013)

Der Vorteil für den Nutzer/Kunden ist der, dass es in kleinen und kurzfristigen Projekten wirtschaftlicher und effizienter sein kann auf PHP Technologien zu setzen. Wie gesagt, die reine Technikbrille ist dabei nicht hilfreich klar zu sehen 

Wieviel Erfahrung hast du denn mit PHP, damit du zu dieser Ansicht kommst? Reden wir hier von 10 Jahren PHP Entwicklung oder eher von 10 Wochen?


----------



## gst (13. Jan 2013)

deetee hat gesagt.:


> Der Vorteil für den Nutzer/Kunden ist der, dass es in kleinen und kurzfristigen Projekten wirtschaftlicher und effizienter sein kann auf PHP Technologien zu setzen.


Das ist leider auch das einzige Argument was je für PHP gesprochen hat, aber auf der anderen Seite der Grund für die Verbreitung ist: Dass es auf jedem billigen Webserver vorinstalliert ist.


----------



## Spacerat (13. Jan 2013)

@deetee: Von ca. 5 Jahren. 5 Jahre, in denen ich mir oben genannte Software angesehen habe und dabei das K....en gekriegt habe. Sieht recht professionell aus, keine Frage. Zumal die durchweg alle wissen, was sie tun müssen, um z.B. Code- und SQL-Injections zu verhindern wobei ordentliche APIs oder sonstige Umgebungen (also nicht PHP) so etwas erst gar nicht zulassen. Im letzten dieser 5 Jahre lernte ich dann auch Java noch mal kennen (siehe mein Registrations-Datum im Forum) und fing an Fragen zu stellen. Seitdem beobachte ich PHP eigentlich nur noch und die einzige Frage die ich an dessen Entwickler habe wäre: "Habt ihr 'ne Meise?"
Die Effizienz zahlt sich dort zunehmend in Dummheit aus.


----------



## deetee (13. Jan 2013)

5 Jahre nur Projekte angeschaut oder auch entwickelt? In der Praxis ist die meiste Kritik an PHP irrelevant. Ein dazu passendes Redewendung:



> Der Unterschied zwischen Theorie und Praxis ist in der Praxis noch größer als in der Theorie.



Für gute PHP Programmierung benötigt man wesentlich mehr Kenntnisse in Sachen Softwaretechnik als in Java, weil man viel mehr Freiheiten hat und viel mehr selbst programmieren muss. Das erfordert eine Menge Disziplin und Fachwissen, um Qualität zu erreichen.

Der schlechte Ruf von PHP ist mittlerweile immer weniger berechtigt. Sicher war PHP vor Version 4 ein Witz und zurecht keine Option für Enterprise Anwendungen. Diese Kritik ist aber seit einigen Jahren dank hervorragender APIs, Frameworks und auch PHP Änderungen nicht mehr wahrheitsgemäß. Sicher ist auch, dass PHP diverse Nachteile hat, die man kennen und abwägen muss, wenn man sich in Projekten für eine Technologie entscheiden muss.

Jemand der PHP grundsätzlich ausschließt, der hat entweder keine Projekte, wo PHP Sinn macht, oder er hat einfach zu wenig Erfahrung in der Entwicklung mit PHP. Schließlich sollte man sich ja auch für die Technologie entscheiden, die man am besten kennt und beherrscht. Niemals würde ich einem guten PHP Entwickler raten ein Projekt mit Java umzusetzen, wenn er damit zu wenig Erfahrung hat. Entwickler produzieren Qualität, nicht die Sprache.

Ich habe mal ein Magento Projekt übernommen, das von erfahrenen/studierten .NET Entwicklern entwickelt wurde. Die Leute haben fast keine modernen PHP 5 Features genutzt und überwiegend prozeduralen Code geschrieben. Der Witz war, dass die Entwickler auch keine besonders tolle Meinung von PHP hatten, aber selbst wie die letzten Anfänger programmierten. Und durch solche Leute kommt dann PHP zu einem schlechteren Ruf als es verdient wäre.


----------



## Spacerat (13. Jan 2013)

deetee hat gesagt.:


> 5 Jahre nur Projekte angeschaut oder auch entwickelt?


Auch entwickelt, aber nichts nennenswertes.


deetee hat gesagt.:


> Für gute PHP Programmierung benötigt man wesentlich mehr Kenntnisse in Sachen Softwaretechnik als in Java, weil man viel mehr Freiheiten hat und viel mehr selbst programmieren muss. Das erfordert eine Menge Disziplin und Fachwissen, um Qualität zu erreichen.


:lol: Das ist ja der Geck... PHP ist zu dem auch noch "einfacher" zu erlernen als Java... Man bekommt relativ schnell gewünschte Resultate aber diese sind meistens auch gleich für die Tonne, weil man sich als Anfänger nun mal nicht tiefgründiger mit der Materie beschäftigt hat und deswegen Code produziert, der Code-Injection zulässt. Aufgrund solcher Erfolge hakt man ja nicht nach, was mit dem Code nicht stimmt... bis man merkt, dass deswegen all deine Server "entführt" wurden (ist mir glücklicherweise nicht passiert). Herzlichen Glückwunsch.


deetee hat gesagt.:


> Der schlechte Ruf von PHP ist mittlerweile immer weniger berechtigt. Sicher war PHP vor Version 4 ein Witz und zurecht keine Option für Enterprise Anwendungen. Diese Kritik ist aber seit einigen Jahren dank hervorragender APIs, Frameworks und auch PHP Änderungen nicht mehr wahrheitsgemäß. Sicher ist auch, dass PHP diverse Nachteile hat, die man kennen und abwägen muss, wenn man sich in Projekten für eine Technologie entscheiden muss.


Der schlechte Ruf von PHP ist solange berechtigt, bis sämtliche Pitfalls Landeis Link folgend daraus verschwunden sind. Jeder weis, dass das nicht geht. Würde man das machen wollen, würde keine einzige PHP-Anwendung mehr funktionieren.


deetee hat gesagt.:


> Jemand der PHP grundsätzlich ausschließt, der hat entweder keine Projekte, wo PHP Sinn macht, oder er hat einfach zu wenig Erfahrung in der Entwicklung mit PHP. Schließlich sollte man sich ja auch für die Technologie entscheiden, die man am besten kennt und beherrscht. Niemals würde ich einem guten PHP Entwickler raten ein Projekt mit Java umzusetzen, wenn er damit zu wenig Erfahrung hat. Entwickler produzieren Qualität, nicht die Sprache.


Das ist vollkommen korrekt. Qualität ist z.B. Tomcat oder GlassFish. Als ich von diesen Technologien erfahren habe, gab es von heute auf morgen, kein einziges Projekt mehr, wofür PHP sinnvoll gewesen wär.


deetee hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe mal ein Magento Projekt übernommen, das von erfahrenen/studierten .NET Entwicklern entwickelt wurde. Die Leute haben fast keine modernen PHP 5 Features genutzt und überwiegend prozeduralen Code geschrieben. Der Witz war, dass die Entwickler auch keine besonders tolle Meinung von PHP hatten, aber selbst wie die letzten Anfänger programmierten. Und durch solche Leute kommt dann PHP zu einem schlechteren Ruf als es verdient wäre.


Tja, du kannst jedes ältere PHP-Projekt übernehmen und findest überall die selbe Sch... "prozeduralen Code"! Liegt ganz einfach daran, dass die Kerne der grösseren (inkl. VBB und VBCMS) davon nur lansam bis gar nicht komplett auf PHP5-Features umgeschrieben werden, sondern nur die Neurerungen.


> It's quite logical... :lol:


----------



## theuserbl (13. Jan 2013)

Suche mal nach "Green Project",
A Brief History of the Green Project
Introduction to Java- a Brief History
Java history


Dort auch das  Video ansehen:
Java - This Is Your Life (So Far)
Star7 Demo - YouTube!

James Goslings eigene Seite zu dem Thema ist ja leider offline, seitdem er Sun/Oracle verlassen hatte.

Grüße
theuserbl


----------

